

Kleptography is the study of stealing information securely and subliminally - fintler
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kleptography

======
fintler
Gustavus Simmons is also the same person who discovered the potential for
subliminal communications in the NSA-created DSA algorithm.

[http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007%2F3-540-48285-7_18](http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007%2F3-540-48285-7_18)

